# Corner-balanced my car.



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Stuka said:


> *Your M3 isn't exactly um, how should I put this? track friendly?  :angel:
> 
> No sunroof, no power seats, no heated seats coil, no HK sub woofers in the trunk. Hmm, gee, wonder whose car that is?:bustingup :bigpimp:
> 
> ...


Someone on Roadfly had a weigh-in day for M3s and its surprising that a fully loaded car vs. a stripped car only varies by about 60 lbs. There had been all kinds of rumors that the sunroof weighs 70 lbs, the power leather seats weigh an extra 50 lbs each, etc etc...well, its all B.S. ---60 lbs is the number.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

How about we have a "weigh-in" day at the next TechSession? Everyone who wants to weigh their car bring it loaded with gas, and a check or $50 in cold hard cash to help Raffi and his jobless fund? :thumbup:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *Wait, you spun at the Bullring last year in the rain. *


Yeah, that was the outside road course, which is why I said I did NOT spin at the LV IMS track. :angel:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

WhatApex?!? said:


> *Let's not forget Sears Point and considering you haven't been to Laguna it's darn near impossible to do it there
> 
> BUT, you haven't spun once after you got your promotion eh?? The fear of Carl runs deep in you. :eeps: *


Well, I DID spin at Sears Point... turn 2, cold R-comps, went over the burm, and spun. :tsk:

As for Carl, yeah, I don't want to be like the rookie instructor who never got called back after the Buttonwillow school, where he drove Blaine's E30 M3 into the dirt...


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *...Everyone who wants to weigh their car bring it loaded with gas, and a check or $50 in cold hard cash to help Raffi and his jobless fund? :thumbup: *


:bustingup That won't go very far in making my car payments, but I guess it's better than nothing.  I've got to get myself a job ASAP!


----------



## WhatApex?!? (Nov 6, 2002)

Raffi said:


> *:bustingup That won't go very far in making my car payments, but I guess it's better than nothing.  I've got to get myself a job ASAP!  *


Yup, Raffi's payment to me for using the scales was just getting his help to figure out what the heck we were doing and work with me on my car.... The rest of you will have to bribe me with something more creative


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Bullring? I thought that was the 1/2 mile oval that sprint cars run. :dunno:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> *Bullring? I thought that was the 1/2 mile oval that sprint cars run. :dunno: *


HACK doesn't know what he's talking about... :angel:


----------

